# One more holster question



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

I've asked this question before and I got a lot of good advice. I haven't bought one yet because I never carried a gun before and I'm not sure if I'll like carrying. I have a Sig 229R and I don't want to spend a lot on a high quality expensive holster if I end up not using it. Any suggestions on what I should do? Should I buy a real cheap one and see how I like carrying then buy a good one? If so, what is a decent, cheap one? Some people might say to buy a good one then sell it if I don't like it but I don't want to deal with that. Plus, it seems like a good one is going to take forever to have made. :smt102


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

You going IWB or OWB carry? My local gun shop has DeSantis and Galco holsters in stock. IMO--if you're going totally cheapo, you're not going to get the needed experience to continue carrying. You could try some of the Fobus holsters in kydex, or an Uncle Mike's clip on the belt. These are not as versatile as the quality holsters, but it might get you started.


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

I purchased one from highnoonholsters.com for my p226. I have never carried my 226. I would get a quality holster made for that particular gun, but that’s just my opinion. Belt holster $74-$99lined


----------



## cordman (Mar 11, 2008)

Personally, I'm a fan of the CompTac products. I have a C TAC and just ordered an MTAC for my 239 today. I like the way they hold the gun firmly against my side. I wear T shirts out all time and my only complaint with the CTAC was it rubbing against my skin. Wear a wife beater which did the trick. I don't think I'll need to wear one with the MTC. Only $80 to boot!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

If you buy a cheapo holster to see if you like carrying, you won't like carrying. We all have a box that we have thrown the cheapos away in. Buy a good brand holster (I like leather for all steel guns and plastic/leather for plastic guns) and it will do what you want. Just my $.02. :smt033


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

If you were considering a new style of shoes, would you buy a cheap pair and base a buying decision on that? Cheap holsters are like cheap shoes. They are poorly constructed and uncomfortable. 
The Sig229 is going for $600 - $700.00 dollars now. Why would you spend all that money on a nice gun and then buy a cheap holster? 
Buy a good belt holster to start with. You can get into a good quality holster for around $100.00. It will be comfortable and if properly maintained give many years of comfortable service.


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies and advice. I know what your all saying and cheap holsters. I just meant that I would hate to spend around $100-$120 on a nice holster just to see if I like it. I just thinking what if I don't like it? I would then just toss it in the closet and be out the money I could have used for range time and ammo. I don't know? Maybe I'll just wait.


----------



## ander254 (Mar 13, 2008)

Also think of a good holster as security versus a cheap one. If you are going to get a car alarm, would you buy one off ebay that comes with a video for install (and yes I did try that once...wouldn't recommend it) or would you go down to your local shop and have a viper installed. You bought the sig for a reason. buy a holster that will do it justice. if you didnt like it...somebody on here would probably buy it off you at a discounted price. so you would still probably be out only the cost of a cheap one.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

I have been blessed with the cheap holsters that I have bought. All but one feel great to wear. I bought one that Was the most uncomfortable thing I ever wore. Then I bought a Galco. After I got the Galco, I realized all those other cheapos that I have arent as comfortable as I thought, compared to the quality one. I wear IWB so comfort is more of a concern.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

These forums are here for several purposes. One of those purposes is for you to ask what everyone would recommend in the way of holster---what works and what don't. That way you can make a better educated decision on the $80 holster you don't want to end up in the closet floor. Most quality holsters could be re-sellable to your forum friends at a discounted price--that way a 'no-go' holster won't be a total loss. Either way--for what it's worth.


----------



## Patient_Zero (Mar 14, 2008)

I've got a DeSantis NyPad that I'm really happy with. Under $40 on eVILbay, shipped. Search ebay stores for "holsterwear", that's where I got mine. Great guy to work with.


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

I would hit the gun shows and try to find a used holster.


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

4X4SNEAK said:


> I would hit the gun shows and try to find a used holster.


Thanks for all the replies and advise. I've been having a ton of problems logging in so I haven't been able to post. I finally was able to log in tonight. I'm going to a Gun Show this weekend so maybe I'll find a deal. I was also going to check out eBay. I'm not a fan of eBay but you never know what kind of deal you might find. I just hate it when you see a descent deal on something but the person wants a ton of money for shipping. I refuse to pay the high shipping even if the item is a great deal. I'll check them out anyway. I was really considering getting one of those cheap Galco Sto-Go holster. I know Galco makes descent stuff but I'm not sure about the Sto-Go. Anyone try one? I'm almost at the point where I may just bite the bullet and get a really nice one. But like I said, I'd hate to spend a lot to find out I don't really like to carry. I'll wait and see what I find at the show. Thanks again for the replies and advise.


----------



## DCFresh (Jan 19, 2008)

I got a Don Hume belt holster for my P229 just a few weeks ago, and so far i'm loving it! :smt023


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

I WAS going to check out the show this weekend but it was canceled. Oh well. Does anyone out there use or tried the Galco Summer Comfort? It looks like a decent holster. Good price.


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

DCFresh said:


> I got a Don Hume belt holster for my P229 just a few weeks ago, and so far i'm loving it! :smt023


I was just looking at the Don Hume PCCH. It's a good price and looks like a nice holster.


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

Sig Al said:


> I was just looking at the Don Hume PCCH. It's a good price and looks like a nice holster.


 I just ordered the Don Hume PCCH. I was torn between the Galco Royal Guard and the Don Hume PCCH. I choose the PCCH because I liked the side guard(sometimes known as sweat guard) and the looks of it. I've read on alot about booth and they both appear to be good quality holsters. Now I can finnally relax at night instead of going on line for hours trying to deside which to get.


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

I SHOULD HAVE GOTTEN THE ROYAL GUARD! Man I'm disappointed. I just got the Don Hume today and it sucks! It's rock hard, very uncomfortable and when I flexed the body shield, it looked like it was going to crack and the "finish" started coming off. I can't believe it. I know it's not the best holster but I thought it would be descent quality. It wasn't that cheap. Oh well. Live and learn I guess. I'll send it back and wait for the company to refund my money then I'll most likely get the Royal Guard. I just can't get over how rock hard the thing is and the very poor finish. It almost doesn't feel like leather. very very cheap. No matter how I tried to adjust it, it just didn't sit right. Hopefully a better quality holster will sit better. I wanted a IWB for better and easier concealment.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

You're right you live and you learn. There are a million people out there with drawers full of holsters that they didn't like. Anyways, as far as Galco goes, the finish on their products is amazing. I would have guessed from the get go that the Galco would be made better then a Don Hume, but I know it's tough judging online. Hopefully the Galco is what you're looking for once you get it  Good luck!

-Jeff-


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> You're right you live and you learn. There are a million people out there with drawers full of holsters that they didn't like. Anyways, as far as Galco goes, the finish on their products is amazing. I would have guessed from the get go that the Galco would be made better then a Don Hume, but I know it's tough judging online. Hopefully the Galco is what you're looking for once you get it  Good luck!
> 
> -Jeff-


 Yeah. I know I shouldn't have bought the Don Hume but I thought $50 more for the Royal Guard or the Milt Sparks EX was a lot of money.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Yea but if you think about it in a different way, this is something that will be worn for hours every day. Buying one just because it's cheaper is like buying socks that have thorns in them because they're $2 cheaper per package  There's no reason to sacrifice comfort for something that will be worn so much IMO.

-Jeff-


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Sorry about your Don Hume. I own Galcos and more recently more than one Don Hume. I consider both brands quality holsters. My DHs have been very well built and finished. If I got one like you got I would certainly let them know and at the very least get my money back (w/shipping). Let us know what they say when you ship it back. :smt023


----------

